# Mirrors



## montanabound (Jan 6, 2006)

I finally spent the money and purchased a set of McKesh mirrors for the truck. I hope they work as well as they look. All I left to purchase by September is a sway control system and a generator.

See you in the campground!!


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

montanabound said:


> I finally spent the money and purchased a set of McKesh mirrors for the truck. I hope they work as well as they look. All I left to purchase by September is a sway control system and a generator.
> 
> See you in the campground!!


I have heard great things about those mirrors. If I did not have factory ones I might have to get a set. Enjoy and let us know if you think they are worth the price.

J


----------



## Karma (Nov 13, 2005)

We use the "Tow and See" and they seem to work well.Not quite as "big-rig" looking as some of the others, but they suit our needs and TV.


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

The best advantage of the McKesh mirrors is they allow you to see. Alot of snap-on and stock mirrors allow you to see down the side of the trailer but not behind.

There have been a few posters that have had other motorists flag them down about a flat trailer tire.

With the McKesh mirrors you can see your trailer tires.

They're ugly but they work.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I've got the McKesh mirrors, too, and I like them! Even the DW likes them and she's never towed!

Mark


----------



## Darj (Oct 10, 2004)

We have the McKesh mirrors and love them too.

Both my Dh and I have towed with them and they are wonderful. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

The advantage that I have discoved with the Mckesh are as follows:

Set the stock ones to look at the blind spots. Use the Mckesh to look down the road, tires, etc. You have more glass using both mirrors and they can be independantly set. I didn't even bother buying the convex ones with mine as it was too small and knew I had the stock mirrors.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

NJMikeC said:


> I didn't even bother buying the convex ones with mine as it was too small and knew I had the stock mirrors.


 The stock mirrors do help, but I've tried both with and without convex and I found that I get a better situational awareness with the convex mirrors (particularly on the driver side).

Ed


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

LarryTheOutback said:


> I didn't even bother buying the convex ones with mine as it was too small and knew I had the stock mirrors.


 The stock mirrors do help, but I've tried both with and without convex and I found that I get a better situational awareness with the convex mirrors (particularly on the driver side).

Ed
[/quote]
Me too, Ed. Between the TV, McKeesh, & convex mirrors ... I've got a great view of EVERYTHING happening or about to happen around me...including that pesky "off-road" on-ramp stuff that can so easily & so quickly end up RIGHT in front of you!!! That being said, I use the TV & large McKeesh mirrors to keep my eyes on TT, tires, & traffic all around while keeping the convex's tuned to the _lane lines_ & lower front corners of the TT - on both sides.


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

Good Luck with thte mirrors everywhere I go people seem to have them and talk highly of them.

Jeff


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up on these mirrors. I had looked at adding a regular tripod type big truck mirror, but the door of the Ram don't look like it would handle it. Right now I have a set of clip-ons that I paid $45 for when I bought the 5er. They don't work very well because they are small, vibrates and don't go out very far. Guess I had better start saving my pennies for this too.


----------



## montanabound (Jan 6, 2006)

All of the posts supporting my purchase is encouraging. I did purchase one convex for the driver side thinking it would help with long-range viewing. I'm so excited I want to go camping now just to try them out.....lol. Thanks again everyone for the posts.

See you at the campground


----------



## Lazybonz(aka Bill) (Sep 23, 2006)

Hey
Come to think of it...
I have a set of Mckesh mirrors I am not using anymore. With the factory extendable ones on the new Duramax I probably won't be using the Mckesh. They have the round convex on both sides too.
I probably have something like $150.00 in the pair. I just bought them in Oct 2006 before I traded my old truck.
Anyone interested? Send me an email or say so here...I will take a reasonable offer.
I may post them on the for sale threads too.
Bill


----------



## Ga Camper (Sep 16, 2004)

What would you consider a reasonable offer Bill?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

You're really going to like these mirrors....they are worth the cost.

Make sure you TV is clean or they could scratch the paint. Some dust won't hurt, just make sure it's not really dirty.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Make sure you TV is clean or they could scratch the paint. Some dust won't hurt, just make sure it's not really dirty.


Another hint is to tighten the strap a bit, then pull the pad out perpendicular to the vehicle. Rinse and repeat until tight. This insures that force on the pad is IN toward the paint, not up toward the sky (which can induce scratches). This came from a careful reading of the instuctions, but bears repeating. We had ours on and off for 7 weeks last summer and not a scratch.

Ed


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

LarryTheOutback said:


> Make sure you TV is clean or they could scratch the paint. Some dust won't hurt, just make sure it's not really dirty.


Another hint is to tighten the strap a bit, then pull the pad out perpendicular to the vehicle. Rinse and repeat until tight. This insures that force on the pad is IN toward the paint, not up toward the sky (which can induce scratches). This came from a careful reading of the instuctions, but bears repeating. We had ours on and off for 7 weeks last summer and not a scratch.

Ed
[/quote]

Great advice!! Careful reading of any manual is aways helpful.


----------



## Lazybonz(aka Bill) (Sep 23, 2006)

HI Ga Camper
OH heck
I probably should get $100 for them.
One of the round convex mirrors is "non Mckesh". It is a bit larger but works and looks fine.
I didn't order 2 convex when I got the mirrors and decided I should have convex on both sides, so I picked up a nice one "off the shelf" someplace.
I can send pictures later today if your serious.

My email addy is [email protected] if you want to do this off site.
Just let me know.

BILL


----------



## montanabound (Jan 6, 2006)

I need some input from McKesh owners. It says in the instructions to first roll the window down then attach the mirror bracket. My question is. Won't this scratch the glass when you roll it up


----------



## Lazybonz(aka Bill) (Sep 23, 2006)

I had the same concern.
Nope it didn't scratch the glass.
The window "gasket compresses enough and the window has enough play to just pass by the bracket if you install it right.
I was worried that the window would "catch" on the bracket and either break the window or dislocate the mirror.
It shifts the bracket slightly as the window moves up and down, with no ill effect as far as I could tell.

Also, you need to be careful on where you place the pad that rests on the door skin. make sure you find a relatively solid place to adjust it too. When you tighten the mirror up...the pad and lower arm will try to push in the door if you don't have it placed well.

I found I had to tighten and adjust the mirror periodically after each time I took it on or off.
You will also have to tighten the little screws on the bottom or each mirror pivot ball once in awhile.
Vibration wil loosen things up. 
I put some locktite on the mirror attachment bolts to help.

I have to say...while the Mckesh mirrors are nice..they aren't perfet. I found the vibration to still be annoying at times.. But it is a heck of alot better than some of the cheap junk for sale as temporary trailering mirrors.

The factory bolt-on extend able mirrors are much better than any temporary mirror I found, including Mckesh.
But very pricey mod. I guess I could talk myself outta a ssale huh? LOL









Bill

Boy, I had better find out how to spell check huh?


----------



## montanabound (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks Bill, I feel a bit better now knowing I'm not going to ruin my window.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Lazybonz(aka Bill) said:


> Boy, I had better find out how to spell check huh?


Recently I've noticed the forum now does spell check. Doug must have added this in the few days. If you spell something wrong it is underlined with a red line...then if you right mouse click on it, you'll have a list of words the system thinks you're trying to spell.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

It deos?

Not mine.

On edit: I misspelled "does" and it didn't underline.

Mark


----------

